# Top Albums of 2013!



## elnyrb10 (Dec 3, 2013)

well its that time of year again. and i haven't seen another thread like this so i thought i would get a head start and open it up to see what you guys think are the best albums of the year. ill start with my top 15;

1. TesseracT - Altered State
2. Means End - The Didact
3. The Safety Fire - Mouth of Swords
4. Protest the Hero - The Volition
5. Deafheaven - Sunbather
6. Karnivool - Asymmetry
7. David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0 
8. Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils
9. Nails - Abandon All Life
10. Uneven Structure - 8 (Reworked Version)
11. Within the Ruins - Elite
12. Dillinger Escape Plan - One of Us Is The Killer
13. Humanity's Last Breathe - Humanity's Last Breathe
14. Black Tongue - Falsifier EP
15. The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack

 Let me know what you guys thought was the best albums of the year!


----------



## Paul McAleer (Dec 3, 2013)

Immediately off the top of my head:

1. The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
2. Revocation - Revocation
3. Daft Punk - Random Access Memories

I think I'm going to wait for the year to end then i'll compile a list.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Paul McAleer said:


> Immediately off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
> 2. Revocation - Revocation
> ...


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2013)

elnyrb10 said:


> 4. Protest the Hero - The Violation



Uh, it's not "The Violation" it's just called "Volition"


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 3, 2013)

Protest the Hero's Volition for me. Masterpiece in my opinion.

The Safety Fire's 'Mouth of Swords' is second, 

Third would most likely be Trivium's 'Vengeance Falls' or Coheed and Cambria's 'Afterman: The Descent'.

Honorary mention : Reign of Kindo - Play With Fire


----------



## elnyrb10 (Dec 3, 2013)

MFB said:


> Uh, it's not "The Violation" it's just called "Volition"




holy shit thank you dude. thanks autocorrect on my mac. making me look like a real winner


----------



## powerofze (Dec 3, 2013)

1. David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0 

But then again, I haven't listened to a lot of new music lately...


----------



## infernalservice (Dec 3, 2013)

Gorguts - Colored Sands
Carcass - surgical steel
Nero di Marte - self titled
Killswitch Engage - disarm the descent
Mors principum Est - and death said live
Ulcerate - Vermis


----------



## celticelk (Dec 3, 2013)

Still a number of things I want to pick up, but so far:

Kylesa: _Ultraviolet_
Pelican: _Forever Becoming_
Hedvig Mollestad Trio: _All of Them Witches_


----------



## alec16 (Dec 3, 2013)

The only one i've really enjoyed is Misery Signals - Abstract Light


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Basti (Dec 3, 2013)

Carcass - Surgical Steel
Gorguts - Colored Sands
Ulcerate - Vermis

and the new Necrophagist....maybe?


----------



## kamello (Dec 3, 2013)

for me...

David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0
TesseracT - Altered State
Protest The Hero - Volition

still gotta listen to a bunh of stuff with more attention though

STS - The Migration
This Town Needs Guns - 13.0.0.0.0 
Steven Wilson - The Raven that refused to sing
Ayreon - The Theory Of Everything
The Ocean - Pelagial
Coheed And Cambria - Ascension & Descension 
Dance Gavin Dance - Aceptance Speech
Steve Vai - The Story Of Light


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Basti said:


> and the new Necrophagist....maybe?


I hope so


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 3, 2013)

Satriani - Unstoppable Momentum
Maximum The Hormone - Yoshu Fukushu / &#20104;&#35186;&#24489;&#35728;



kamello said:


> Steve Vai - The Story Of Light



^2012


----------



## fps (Dec 3, 2013)

Clutch - Earth Rocker is now one of my all-time favourite albums. That doesn't happen a lot with new albums once you get past a certain age. So that. By miles.

Gorguts - Colored Sands is awesome, new Chains had some stunning moments. Many albums I need to listen to, looking forward to having some time off over Christmas.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 3, 2013)

TesseracT's Altered State and Intronaut's Habitual Levitations album(s). No doubt about it. 

There were a of of really solid albums this year....Coheed, Carcass, TBDM, just to name a few, but those two just really stand above all the rest for me.


----------



## Devour3d (Dec 3, 2013)

5. Scale the Summit - The Migration
4. Danny Brown - Old
3. The Ocean - Pelagial
2. Tesseract - Altered State
1. 2 Chainz - BOATS II #METIME


----------



## Eptaceros (Dec 3, 2013)

Defeated Sanity - Passages Into Deformity
Wormed - Exodromos
Mephistopheles - Sounds of the End
Ulcerate - Vermis
Gorguts - Colored Sands


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 3, 2013)

1. The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
2. Sworn In - The Death Card
3. Villains - 10 Code
4. Anup Sastry - Ghost
5. Deafheaven - Sunbather
6. Earl Sweatshirt - Doris
7. Immoralist - Widow


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2013)

John Mayer - Paradise Valley
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories
Protest the Hero - Volition

...I think those are all the ones I picked up this year, I've been slow with new music


----------



## ghost2II2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Steve Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing
NIN - Hesitation Marks
Sigur Ros - Kveikur


----------



## SeaBeast (Dec 3, 2013)

1. Volition
2. Mouth of Swords
.
.
.
.
Everything else.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 3, 2013)

In no particular order, just kinda thinking of these off the top of my head:

Chimaira - "Crown of Phantoms"
SOiL - "Whole"
Killswitch Engage - "Disarm the Descent"
KoRn - "The Paradigm Shift"

...and that's about all I can think of at the moment, I'll have to come back later and do some editing if I think of more.


----------



## AmanitaMI (Dec 3, 2013)

Cloudkicker - Subsume


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 3, 2013)

1. Soilwork - The Living Infinite
2. The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
3. Tesseract - Altered State
4. Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Descent
5. The Aristocrats - Culture Clash
*edit:* 6. Alice in Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here, forgot about this one!
7. Alter Bridge - Fortress
8. The Dillinger Escape Plan - One of Us Is the Killer


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 3, 2013)

My top 10 albums for 2013: 
10. Misery Signals - Absent Light 
9. Dream Theater - Self Titled 
8. Alice in Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here 
7. Karnivool - Asymmetry
6. James Labrie - Impermanent Resonance
5. Tesseract - Altered State
4. Coheed and Cambira - The Afterman Descension
3. Funeral for a Friend - Conduit
2. Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Descent 
1. Erra - Augment 

Hon. mentions to Protest the Hero, The Safety Fire and Cloudkicker 

My top 3 EP's for 2013: 
3. Sentinel - The History Weave 
2. Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils 
1. Black Crown Initiate - Song of the Crippled Bull 

Biggest disappointment for 2013: 
Born of Osiris - Tomorrow we Die Alive


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 3, 2013)

The Ocean- Pelagial
The Black Dahlia Murder- Into The Everblack
Intronaut- Habitual Levitations
Nails-Abandon All Life
Tesseract- Altered State
Cloudkicker- Subsume
Ulcerate-Vermis


----------



## davemeistro (Dec 3, 2013)

No mention of Exivious? For shame.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 3, 2013)

1. Tigran Hamasyan - Shadow Theater (this is more like, best album since about 2004)
.
.
.
2. Means End - The Didact
(Phantom Entry: Anathema's Universal, which is a live video with no new material but holy shit is it awesome, I've watched it several times now).
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
3. The Knife - Shaking the Habitual
4. Gorguts - Colored Sands
5. Maria Schneider & Dawn Upshaw - Winter Morning Walks
6. Soilwork - The Living Infinite
7. Sigur Ros - Kveikur
8. Kayo Dot - Hubardo
9. Pat Metheny - Tap: John Zorn's Book of Angels
10. Ghost - Infestissumam

These were entertaining enough but I might not ever listen to them again:

Dream Theater
Nine Inch Nails - Hesitation Marks
Tesseract - Altered State
Alice in Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories

So yeah, all-in-all a pretty average year in terms of quantity, but man oh man, those first two albums are easily two of the best I've heard in a lot more than a year.


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmmmmmm
as far as heavy goes, I really dug Nails and Wormed's albums at the beginning of the year, didn't really pay attention to much else though. New Ataraxie and Weekend Nachos were pretty sweet but I still haven't dug into them as much as I'd like to. Same goes with Death Grips and Run the Jewels in hip hop. Other than that, Touche Amore and Daft Punk were pretty solid, and if anything else came out this year that I liked I can't think of it right now. Still need to check out Low's newest album.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 3, 2013)

wankerness said:


> 1. *Tigran Hamasyan - Shadow Theater* (this is more like, best album since about 2004)
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Checked out those two, and they sound super cool! Had never heard of them before!


----------



## beneharris (Dec 3, 2013)

By far my favorite was "The Theory of Everything" "Raven that Refused to Sing" was a close second.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 3, 2013)

So many that I enjoyed this year. 

Skeletonwitch - Serpents Unleashed
Ghost - Infestissumam
Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Descent
Arsis - Unwelcome
Agrimonia - Rights of Separation
The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
Byzantine- Byzantine
Czar - No One Is Alone If No One Is Alive
Katatonia - Dethroned and Uncrowned
Queens of the Stoneage - Like Clockwork
Revocation - Revocation
Rivers of Nihil - The Conscious Seed of Light
Rising - Abominor
Russian Circle - Memorial

Plus others I am forgetting.

EDIT - A late entry for me, "Beastmilk - Climax" . Like The Doors and Killing Joke had a baby.


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 3, 2013)

Simon Phillips Protocol II!!!!!
Also the American release of Julian Lennon's "Everything Changes" and the Ringo Starr Live at the Ryman Theater!


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Dec 3, 2013)

Tigran Hamasyan - Shadow Theatre
Postmadonna - Postmadonna
Cloudkicker - Subsume
Sigur Rós - Kveikur
TTNG - 13.0.0.0.0
Tangled Thoughts of Leaving - Failed By Man and Machine
an0va - Ego Depletion
Alarmist - Pal Magnet EP
100 Onces - 100 One Says
An Anderson - Parts
Little Tybee - For Distant Viewing
Giraffe Massacre - Failed Attempts


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm terrible at keeping up with new music. I like the latest Leprous album, but only 2 or 3 tracks stood out to me. The Haken album is really good and only seems to get better each time I hear it. I need to check out the Dillinger album, I've only heard the single. I stopped keeping up with them after Ire Works. The new Ghost was OK, but their schtick is getting old. I really like Nanda Collection by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, it's really fun and catchy. I dug Kelli Ali's last album as well, but I just dig what she does in general.

So, something like this...

1. Haken - The Mountain
2. Kyary Pamyu Pamyu - Nanda Collection
3. Guy that made The Last of Us soundtrack - The Last of Us Soundtrack

Nothing has really wowed me so far from this year, but I'm sure there is something lurking out there.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 3, 2013)

Love this time of year. A chance to listen to the excellent tunes that have come out and realised what you've missed.

Here's my list:

1 Coal - Leprous
2 Through our Darkest Days - Mercenary
3 Circle - Amorphis
4 Bilo 3.0 - David Maxim Micic
5 Cellar Darling - Anna Murphy
6 War of Ages - Serenity
7 Construct - Dark Tranquillity
8 Death, My Love - Nemertines
9 Altered State - TesseracT
10 Sempiternal - Bring Me the Horizon
11 Infetissumam - Ghost
12 Feel the Waves - Ramage Inc.
13 Impermanent Resonance - James LaBrie
14 Mechta O Mechte - Nemertines
15 Antiadore - Lacrimas Profundere
16 Scryers of the Ibis - Ovid's Withering
17 Bu-Tik - ChthoniC
18 The Mountain - Haken
19 Beyond - Omnium Gatherum
20 The Gift of Life - Dreamshade

aaaaaand

Best EP: Thousands of Evils - Vildhjarta


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

For a very impromptu list off the top of my head:

Erra - Augment
August Burns Red - Rescue and Restore
Means End - The Didact
Steven Wilson - The Raven that Refused to Sing
EL-P and Killer Mike - Run the Jewels
Fallujah - Nomadic
The Aristocrats - Culture Clash
Misery Signals - Absent Light
The Dillinger Escape Plan - One of Us is the Killer
Gorguts - Colored Sands

In no particular order. I also haven't heard everything I have wanted to yet.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 3, 2013)

Scale the Summit - The Migration
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories

And an EP, but an honourable mention to
Rook - Unfinity


----------



## ilyti (Dec 3, 2013)

I can only do 5 now:

1) Ayreon - Theory of Everything
2) Dream Theater
3) Alice in Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here
4) The Aristocrats - Culture Clash
5) Katatonia - Dethroned and Uncrowned

I have also heard (and disliked) the new James LaBrie and Turisas albums.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 3, 2013)

What I listened to the most.


Because *walls of text suck*:


----------



## wankerness (Dec 3, 2013)

AugmentedFourth said:


> Tigran Hamasyan - Shadow Theatre
> Postmadonna - Postmadonna
> Cloudkicker - Subsume
> Sigur Rós - Kveikur
> ...



Somehow I missed this being released, time to right that wrong. Based on the last album this will definitely be a candidate for the top 10!


----------



## guitarfan85 (Dec 3, 2013)

Soilwork - the living infinite

Darkane - the slaughterhouse supremecy

Steam powered giraffe - MK3!!!


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Somehow I missed this being released, time to right that wrong. Based on the last album this will definitely be a candidate for the top 10!



Same here, I totally forgot despite the fact that it's in my top 5 in iTunes


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 4, 2013)

I can never keep track of what was released when, but from what I'm positive was this year:

Nails - Abandon all Life
Russian Circles - Memorial
Deafheaven - Sunbather
Rorcal - Világvége
Rosetta - The Anaesthete
Lumbar - The First and Last Days of Unwelcome
All Pigs Must Die - Nothing Violates this Nature


----------



## Datura (Dec 4, 2013)

Paysage d'Hiver - Das tor. Now one of my favourite albums of all time.


----------



## Bennykins (Dec 4, 2013)

Soilwork - The Living Infinite
Ayreon - The Theory of Everything
David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow, is 2013 almost over already? Where did the days go 

Anyways time to get bashed for my tastes in music 

My favorite releases of 2013 would have to have been...
1. Nine Inch Nails - Hesitation Marks
2. Black Sun Empire - Variations on Black
3. Alstroemeria Records - Pop | Culture (This one makes it on just for one of the best ....ing songs alstroemeria records has made since ancient being on it)
4. How to Destroy Angels - Welcome Oblivion
5. Korn - The Paradigm Shift
6. Love and Death - Between Here and Lost
7. Noisia - DmC OST

... And that's almost everything I bought this year. I also bought Karnivool's new album, but I hate to say it but for me, it's totally lackluster vs all their other albums outside of a few songs.. Which is a shame after their amazing track record 

Most of this year I spent rediscovering old bands from CDs I've had in my collection since the early 00s, since there was nothing that really interested me coming out this year besides the obviously long anticipated new NIN album (whom I also saw live november 8th.. ....ing amazing show, dem 3d visuals)

Oh, I also bought the new Dir en grey EP The Unraveling.. but I can't really include that because the song the album is named after I actually didn't care for, at all LOL. The new versions of Kasumi, Bottom of the Death Valley, and The Final were ....ING AMAZING, though. Oh, and while I didn't get the Deluxe version, youtube gave me the opportunity to listen to the new version of Macabre, and that was better than the previous 3 mentioned, combined. 

EDIT: I actually didn't know there was a new AIC album until this thread, so there's a high chance that it'll make the list since I adored black gives way to blue. Also, I forgot HTDA's new album.


----------



## vilk (Dec 4, 2013)

I really like the new Means End album... but AOTY has got to be Gorguts. It's like the best death metal album I've heard in forever. 

Honorable mentions:
Dillinger Escape Plan
Save Us From The Archon
Tesseract
Vildhjarta
Wormed
Protest The Hero
Oranssi Pazuzu
Inter Arma
Leprous
Ephel Duath
Chon
Anacondas
Ghost (even though I hated it at first.)


You know, I was told Arcturus would be releasing something this year. Where is that shit?


----------



## avinu (Dec 4, 2013)

wankerness said:


> 1. Tigran Hamasyan - Shadow Theater (this is more like, best album since about 2004)
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Mah gawd... Tigran Hamasyan. 
Thanks for my new background music for the rest of my life bro


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 4, 2013)

1) Carcass - Surgical Steel
2) Gorguts - Colored Sands
3) Deafheaven - Sunbather
4) Rivers Of Nihil - The Conscious Seed Of Light
5) Deeds Of Flesh - Portals To Canaan
6) Plini - Other Things
7) Fleshgod Apocalypse - Labyrinth
8) Leprous - Coal
9) Hypocrisy - End Of Disclosure
10) Nero Di Marte - Nero Di Marte

Still have to listen to Exivious, Protest The Hero, Cult Of Luna, Haken, Ihsahn, Ovid's Withering, Steven Wilson, Vulture Industries.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 4, 2013)

Sphere - Primordial


----------



## Dog Bitten (Dec 4, 2013)

Excellent year for Death Metal. Reminds me of 1993, when I was 19.

My faves for the year, in no particular order:

Fleshgod Apocalypse - Labrinth
Gorguts - Colored Sands
Deeds of Flesh - Portals to Canaan
Suffocation - Pinnacle of Bedlam
Pestilence - Obsideo
The Monolith Deathcult - Tetragrammaton
Carcass - Surgical Steel
Wormed - Exodromos
Broken Hope - Omen of Disease
Immolation - Kingdom of Conspiracy


----------



## beneharris (Dec 4, 2013)

Dog Bitten said:


> Excellent year for Death Metal. Reminds me of 1993, when I was 19.
> 
> My faves for the year, in no particular order:
> 
> ...



Ah, how did I manage to forget Fleshgod Apocalypse. That cd was incredible.


----------



## DLG (Dec 4, 2013)

stuff I loved/liked very much/liked this year

LOVED

Kayo Dot - Hubardo
Leprous - Coal
Cult of Luna &#8211; Vertikal
Gorguts &#8211; Colored Sands
Witherscape &#8211; The Inheritance 
Ulcerate &#8211; Vermis
Carcass &#8211; Surgical Steel
Satan - Life Sentence
Tribulation &#8211; The Formulas of Death
Oranssi Pazuzu &#8211; Valonielu

LIKED VERY MUCH

The Dillinger Escape Plan - One of Us is the Killer
Memory Garden - Doomain
Protest the Hero &#8211; Volition
Dark Tranquillity - Construct
Exivious &#8211; Liminal 
Portal &#8211; Vexovoid
Memento Waltz &#8211; Division by Zero
Hell &#8211; Curse and Chapter
Vaura &#8211; The Missing
Extol &#8211; s/t

LIKED

Caligula&#8217;s Horse &#8211; The Tide, The Thief, and River&#8217;s End
Darkane - Sinister Supremacy
Shining - One One One
Atlantean Codex &#8211; The White Goddess 
Wormed &#8211; Exodromos
Nero di Marte &#8211; s/t
Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused To Sing
Revocation &#8211; s/t
Kvelertak &#8211; Meir
Cathedral - The Last Spire


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 4, 2013)

DLG said:


> Satan - Life Sentence


 I keep forgetting about this album for some reason.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 4, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Vildhjarta
> Ephel Duath



I forgot to ever listen to that Vildhjarta EP, and was unaware of Ephel Duath putting out a new one. I sorta forgot about them, I was a big fan of Painter's Palette back in the day. This is a great thread for "stuff you might have missed!"


----------



## Thep (Dec 4, 2013)

Profane by Svart Crown blows everything in this thread away. Ya'll mofos need to listen to it and tell me this isn't the best album of 2013.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NMleVS4NwU


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 4, 2013)

1)Deafheaven
2)TBDM
3)Killswitch Engage
4)Pelican
5)Omnium Gatherum


Can't remember CD titles off hand, but those are my top 5


----------



## progman (Dec 4, 2013)

A couple that I am surprised did not get mentioned...

Disperse-Living Mirrors
Last Chance to Reason-Level 3

My others would be...

Safety Fire- Mouth of Swords
Scale the Summit- The Migration
Tesseract- Altered Stated


----------



## elnyrb10 (Dec 4, 2013)

progman said:


> A couple that I am surprised did not get mentioned...
> 
> *Disperse-Living Mirrors*
> Last Chance to Reason-Level 3
> ...



TITS forgot to mention that album. that one totally snuck up on me to. hated it at first cause the vocals but after a few more listens, i realized how well they work with the music


----------



## celticelk (Dec 4, 2013)

One I forgot: Wardruna's _Yggdrasil_


----------



## wankerness (Dec 4, 2013)

Thep said:


> Profane by Svart Crown blows everything in this thread away. Ya'll mofos need to listen to it and tell me this isn't the best album of 2013.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NMleVS4NwU



This isn't the best album of 2013. It's good, though. Sorta reminds me of Deathspell Omega meets Immolation or something. I really like the drum sound.


----------



## MrMcSick (Dec 4, 2013)

My favs in no order.

Suffocation - Pinnacle of bedlam
The Dillinger Escape Plan - One of us is the killer
Katatonia - Dethroned and uncrowned
October Tide - Tunnel of no light
Soilwork - The living infinite


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 4, 2013)

1. Queens of the Stone Age - ...Like Clockwork
2. The Ocean - Pelagial
3. Russian Circles - Memorial 
4. Black Crown Initiate - Song of the Crippled Bull
5. Daft Punk - Random Access Memories

Haven't stopped listening to ...Like Clockwork since I got it. At least once a week for the past few months. I gotta actually buy the new Cloudkicker one and give it more of a chance; the music sounded great but the strong structures and titles kind of annoyed me. /nitpicking


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Dec 4, 2013)

1.) Tigran Hamasyan - Shadow Theater
- Was so lucky to get to see this guy in a tiny club here in Santa Barbara. A lot of 
people throw the term musical genius around super lightly, but no, this guy is seriously
a musical genius. The best music I have ever heard, hands down.
2.) Tesseract - Altered State
3.) Exivious - Liminal

To be honest, nothing else really stuck out to me this year, which is a bummer. But Tigran more than makes up for it haha. Seriously. Check this clip of him in SB:


----------



## ONE (Dec 4, 2013)

TesseracT - Altered State
Cult of Luna - Vertikal
Coheed and Cambria - Aterman: Descension 

Possibly my favorite EP ever:
Plini - Sweet Nothings


----------



## Drew (Dec 4, 2013)

Really the only album to absolutely floor me this year was Steven Wilson's "The Raven That Refused to Sing."


----------



## vilk (Dec 4, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I forgot to ever listen to that Vildhjarta EP, and was unaware of Ephel Duath putting out a new one. I sorta forgot about them, I was a big fan of Painter's Palette back in the day. This is a great thread for "stuff you might have missed!"



Vildhjarta's EP is quite a bit different from the album, way more chaotic, but I still like it a lot.

The new Ephel Duath is NOTHING like Painters Palette. BUT, I will way that it has become my second favorite album from them after Painters Palette. My favorite track off the new one is Tracing the Path of Blood.

https://soundcloud.com/agoniarecords/tracing-the-path-of-blood/s-DdGMS


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 4, 2013)

Agrimonia - Rites of Separation
All Pigs Must Die - Nothing Violates this Nature
Batillus - Concrete Sustain
Beyond Creation - The Aura (not sure if a re-release counts, but this is the first year I heard it )
East of the Wall - Redaction Artifacts
Gorguts - Coloured Sands
Inquisition - Obscure Verses for the Multiverse
Intronaut - Habitual Levitations
Lord Dying - Summon the Faithless
The Ocean - Pelagial 
Rotting Christ - Kata Ton Diamona Eaytoy
Shai Hulud - Reach Beyond the Sun
Skeletonwitch - Serpents Unleashed

Non-metal:
Avicii - True (I know him and EDM are trendy as all hell right now, but it's seriously a good album from front to back, "actual songs" in EDM are rare)
Da Mafia 6ix - 6ix Commandments (old school Three Six fan, awesome to hear the old crew and beats back together)


----------



## feraledge (Dec 5, 2013)

Carcass
Gorguts
Arsis 
Suffocation
Fallujah (if EPs count)
Woccon
Misery Signals
Rivers of Nihil
Rotting Christ (about half of the album is amazing)

Omnium Gatherum deserves to be on this list, but I keep forgetting that album. 
Revocation isn't a go to for me, but it always wins when I'm in the mood. 

Biggest surprise: Schecter GAS (who knew?)
Biggest tease: Randall


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Dec 5, 2013)

Haken- The mountain
David Maxin Micic- Bilo 3.0
The dillinger excape plan- One Of Us Is The Killer
Deafheaven- sunbather
Beastwars - blood becomes fire
Dance Gavin Dance - Acceptance Speech
Arctic Monkeys - AM
Or something like that, I haven't actually been lisitening to many 2013 releases

I would like to say Protest the hero - volition but I am not listening to it till I get my physical copy.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 5, 2013)

Arsis unwelcome (at least once a day one song from this album is blasting)
Chimaira crown of phantoms 
Amon Amarth deceiver of the gods
Immolation kingdom of conspiracy
Carcass surgical steel
Chthonic defenders of butik palace


----------



## DLG (Dec 5, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I forgot to ever listen to that Vildhjarta EP, and was unaware of Ephel Duath putting out a new one. I sorta forgot about them, I was a big fan of Painter's Palette back in the day. This is a great thread for "stuff you might have missed!"



you're not missing much with that new ephel duath imo. PP is definitely their creative peak.


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 5, 2013)

Altered state number one.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Dec 5, 2013)

Probably Altered State or Humanity's Last Breath self-titled... although to be fair there are a lot of albums I haven't listened to yet... Everblack by TBDM, bilo 3, KSE, August burns Red, for example. But if I'm being honest I'd be surprised if anything could be better than HLB or Altered State, they are both 10/10 in their own ways


----------



## Dan (Dec 5, 2013)

It's really not been an overly inspiring year for me this year. I've found more older music that i enjoy more than records released this year, nevertheless:

1. Persefone - Spiritual Migration
2. Omnium Gatherum - Beyond
3. Mekanism - The End of Fear EP
4. Katatonia - Dethroned & Uncrowned
5. Gloryhammer - Tales from the Kingdom of Fife


----------



## Saptarshi (Dec 5, 2013)

I just made a backing track of Traces Masstaden version >>> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bviwvw4cWHE


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 5, 2013)

...Like Clockwork was my absolute favorite. Also in the running:

TTNG - 13.0.0.0
Protest the Hero - Volition
Scale the Summit - The Migration

It's also worth noting that if I had heard Pellagial or Little Tybee's new album, they'd probably be up here too


----------



## Leuka (Dec 5, 2013)

Run the Jewels - s/t
Dillinger Escape Plan - One of us is the killer
Danny Brown - Old
And So I Watch You From Afar - All Hail Bright Futures
Äänipää - Through a Pre-Memory
Protest the Hero - Volition
Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils
clipping. - midcity
Deafheaven - Sunbather

Then a bunch of finnish hip hop and such records. Suicidal Tendencies' 13 was a fun album too.

There's so much awesome stuff that came out this year, can't even remember everything and haven't listened to all that I wan't to check out, but I guess I have listened to Run the Jewels the most so maybe that's my number one?


----------



## toothbrush (Dec 5, 2013)

*Karnivool's "Asymmetry"* would have to be #1 for me.

I'd honestly put *The Gabriel Construct's "Interior City"* at #2. That is without a doubt one of the most unique discs that I've listened to in a long time. Really well done music. *Evan Brewer's "Your Itinerary"* would be in there somewhere. I do enjoy *Dream Theater's self-titled*...it's their best effort since Six Degrees, in my opinion.


----------



## oompa (Dec 5, 2013)

DLG said:


> you're not missing much with that new ephel duath imo. PP is definitely their creative peak.



That was one hell of an album.

I kinda realised that this year has been horrible for my taste. Then I realised that there were plenty of suggestions in this thread I'll have to check out eventually. I have been so busy the past 6 months I haven't even noticed that bands I dig have released albums  That's a first for me 

So far Exivious and Gorguts are the ones that spring to mind. I need to listen more to Ephel Duath, I adored them back around PP, I owe them to spend more time with their newest before I draw any conclusions.

Polkadot Cadaver's was ok as well, they're not the best band I know but they're ok in their own way.

Some decent electronic chill music has been released this year too, but as far as guitar-based music goes, it hasn't been a particularly good year (for me, to my taste). Gonna check out some more of the suggestions in this thread though!


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 5, 2013)

I've had to put so much thought into this, and its So. Damn. Hard.

All I know is, my number one goes to Fates Warning - Darkness in a Different Light.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 5, 2013)

Top 15 Albums of 2013

15. Paysage d'Hiver - Das Tor
14. Kayo Dot - Hubardo
13. Fell Voices - Regnum Saturni
12. Oathbreaker - Eros|Anteros
11. Chelsea Wolfe - Pain is Beauty
10. Carcass - Surgical Steel
9. The Ruins of Beverast - Blood Vaults
8. Ulcerate - Vermis
7. Gorguts - Colored Sands
6. Wormed - Exodromos
5. Ulver - Messe I.X.-VI.X
4. Altar of Plagues - Teethed Glory and Injury
3. Nails - Abandon All Life
2. The Dillinger Escape Plan - One of Us is The Killer
1. Deafheaven - Sunbather

Top 15 EPs/Splits of 2013

15. Cowards - Hoarder 
14. Power - Nekrogoblikon
13. Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils
12. Underling - Breathe Deeply
11. Hate Forest/Ildjarn - Those Once Mighty Fallen
10. King Dude - Holy Trinity
9. Planning For Burial/Lonesummer - Split II
8. Fallujah - Nomadic
7. &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608; - Demo
6. Wreck & Reference - No Content
5. Pig Destroyer - Mass & Volume
4. Panopticon/Vestiges - Split
3. Loss of Self - Twelve Minutes
2. The Zenith Passage - Cosmic Dissonance
1. Sectioned - Outlier

Honorable Mentions:

Cage Grind Noir - Pilots
Gris - À l'Âme Enflammée, l'Äme Constellée&#8230;
Oranssi Pazuzu - Valonielu
Vaura - The Missing
Locrian - Return To Annihilation
Portal - Vexovoid
Witherscape - The Inheritance
The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
Celeste - Animale(s)
Guttural Secrete - Nourishing The Spoil
Hybrid - Angst
Melt Banana - Fetch
Touché Amoré - Is Survived By
Russian Circles - Memorial
Protest The Hero - Volition
The Ocean - Pelagial


----------



## wankerness (Dec 5, 2013)

Decapitated666 said:


> 7. &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608; - Demo



???


----------



## infreaks (Dec 6, 2013)

listening all albums listed here... 
my favourite :
1. Feared - Vinter
2. Dream Theater - Self Titled
3. KSE - Disarm the descent


----------



## gunch (Dec 6, 2013)

TTNG - 13.0.0.0
Defeated Sanity - Passages into Deformity 
Wormed - Exodromos 
Gorguts - Coloured Sands
Intronaut - Habitual Levitations
Shai Hulud - Reach Beyond the Sun
Suffocation - Pinnacle of Bedlam
Ulcerate  Vermis
Protest the Hero  Volition
Exivious  Liminal 
Misery Signals - Absent Light
Fallujah - Nomadic 
The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 6, 2013)

@wankerness - The name of the band is actually "&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;". They just don't have a name. They go by "Black Strip" or "Nic" though. "Nic" is supposed to mean "Nothing" in I think Russian. Not sure though. But their demo was freaking great.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd also like to add The Mountain by Haken to my list and preemptively Because the Internet by Childish Gambino sounds great from what I've heard so far. I can't listen to the iTunes prerelease.


----------



## gorthul (Dec 6, 2013)

wankerness said:


> ???



Here's their Bandcamp page:
â&#8211;&#710;â&#8211;&#710;â&#8211;&#710;â&#8211;&#710;â&#8211;&#710;â&#8211;&#710;

My list:

1. Shaded Enmity - Forsaken And Forgotten
2. Deafheaven - Sunbather
3. Shai Hulud - Reach Beyond The Sun
4. The Ocean - Pelagial
5. Altar Of Plagues - Teethed Glory And Injury
6. White Moth Black Butterfly - One Thousand Wings
7. TesseracT - Altered State
8. Gorguts - Colored Sands
9. Riverside - Shrine Of New Generation Slaves
10. Nails - Abandon All Life
11. Sigur Ros - Kveikur
12. Counterparts - The Difference Between Hell And Home
13. Dark Tranquillity - Construct
14. Norma Jean - Wrongdoers
15. Light Bearer - Silver Tongue

EPs:
1. Fallujah - Nomadic
2. Vildhjarta - Thousands Of Evils
3. Plini - Sweet Nothings

I have to say that 2013 offered lots of high quality releases, yet the only albums that were really outstanding to me are number 1 and 2. The others are really good, but they don't impress me that much.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 6, 2013)

Savant - Cult
Queens Of the Stone Age - ...Like Clockwork 
The Aristocrats - Culture Clash
The Ocean Collective - Pelagial 

I literally haven't listened to any other new albums this year (I've been exploring the past  ! All genres!!!)

Also, as a huge Savant fanboy I feel obliged to say that his next album, Orakel (out next wednesday) will top this list for me. I just know it.


----------



## kamello (Dec 7, 2013)

kamello said:


> for me...
> 
> David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0
> TesseracT - Altered State
> ...



add 
Stolas - Living Creatures
Disperse - Living Mirrors 

in there too


----------



## vilk (Dec 7, 2013)

dude &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608; is awesome. Exactly what I wanted to listen to thanks for you guys who brought them up.


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 7, 2013)

I didn't listen much of 2013 albums yet actually, so I barely scraped this top20.
*From "awesome" albums to "just good"*
1. The Limousines - Hush 
2. Born of Osiris - Tomorrow We Die &#8710;live 
3. Dreamshade - The Gift of Life 
4. The Bunny The Bear - Stories
5. Placebo - Loud Like Love
6. Bring Me the Horizon - Sempiternal
7. Love And Death - Between Here & Lost
8. ForTiorI - Chronicles
9. Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! - Pardon My French
10. A Silent Escape - Black Heart
*From "ok" albums to "almost complete disappointment"*
11. Vampires On Tomato Juice - Fairytales
12. Dead Silence Hides My Cries - The Symphony Of Hope
13. Feed Her To The Sharks - Savage Seas
14. Within the Ruins - Elite
15. Mindless Self Indulgence - How I Learned To Stop Giving A Shit And Love Mindless Self Indulgence
16. The Color Morale - Know Hope
17. Serj Tankian - Jazz-Iz-Christ
18. Dream On, Dreamer - Loveless 
19. Omnium Gatherum - Beyond 
20. TesseracT - Altered State


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 7, 2013)

Glad you're digging them man! Sick black metal band, for sure.


----------



## Alpenglow (Dec 7, 2013)

Protest the Hero - Volition
The Safety Fire - Mouth of Swords
Erra - Augment
Dance Gavin Dance - Acceptance Speech
A Lot Like Birds - No Place
Stolas - Living Creatures
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories
Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils
This Town Needs Guns - 13.0.0.0.0
Coheed and Cambria - Descension
Scale the Summit - The Migration
Tesseract - Altered State
Cloudkicker - Subsume
Reign of Kindo - Play With Fire

It's really hard for me to choose. Tons of great music came out this year and I probably still forgot some!


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 7, 2013)

deftones - Koi No Yokan
Carcass - Surgical Steel
The Hell - You're Listening To The Hell

Only 3 albums I have bought this year :S


----------



## Doug N (Dec 7, 2013)

bteband said:


> deftones - Koi No Yokan



Koi No Yokan was 2012


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 7, 2013)

Doug N said:


> Koi No Yokan was 2012


 
Shows how much I have been paying attention \m/


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Dec 7, 2013)

Few fav's

TesseracT - Altered State
Pomegranate Tiger - Entities
Soilwork - The Living Infinite


----------



## Experimorph (Dec 7, 2013)

In no particular order I'd say...

Steven Wilson's The Raven That Refused to Sing (and Other Stories), and The Raven That Refused to Sing (and Other Stories) by Steven Wilson. Also Steven Wilson's third solo album, The Raven That Refused to Sing (and Other Stories). Did I mention...

To be serious, like someone else already mentioned The Raven might be the only album that really had an impact on me. But other records that caught my attention include:

The Ocean - Pelagial
Persefone - Spiritual Migration
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories
Justin Timberlake - The 20/20 Experience
Soilwork - The Living Infinite
Disperse - Living Mirrors

It's hard to think of anything else.

LATE ADDITION: Ernesto Schnack - Worldbuilding.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 7, 2013)

1. David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0, hands down the best album of the year. So good.
2. Killswitch Engage - Disarm The Descent, what a comeback after the awful second self-titled.
3. Mucc - Shangri-La, great album. 

I have listened to some other releases too but these are the ones that I can say I really like.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Dec 7, 2013)

well releases that ive listened to in their entirety and liked:

1. Protest the Hero- Volition
2. Ovids Withering- Scryers of the Ibis
3. Chon- Newborn Sun
4. Fallujah- Nomadic EP
5. Black Tongue- Falsifier EP
6. Last Chance to Reason- Level 3
7. Scale the Summit- Migration
8. Within the Ruins- Elite
9. Rings of Saturn- Dingir (yes I enjoyed this album)


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 7, 2013)

I started a separate thread about this one over in the Jazz and Classical forum, but it's worth repeating here:







Definitely my album of the year.

I also really dig the new Chastain:


----------



## progman (Dec 7, 2013)

elnyrb10 said:


> TITS forgot to mention that album. that one totally snuck up on me to. hated it at first cause the vocals but after a few more listens, i realized how well they work with the music



Funny because the vocals are (in addition to Jakub's playing) one of the things I like the most about this album. Complements his playing well and sounds unique. Prog sounding without being corny. I am on a total clean vocals kick and I think I am going to stay this way for a while (possibly forever). Seriously, after over 15 years of listening to metal, the vocals are all starting to sound the same to me.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Dec 8, 2013)

Plini's stuff
Bilo 3.0

Extol - Extol
Fallujah - Nomadic
In Vain - Ænigma
Shade Empire - Omega Arcane
Tigran Hamasyan - Shadow Theater

I also listened to the new Haken and Light Bearer thanks to this thread and they both will probably make it onto this list if they can keep up with a couple more spins. A lot of other albums I haven't even heard yet.. maybe I'll get to it next year like usually.


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 8, 2013)

Top 10 in No Particular Order: 

Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils
Misery Signals - Absent Light
TesseracT - Altered State
Arctic Monkeys - AM
Death Grips - Government Plates
A Need For Reason - Growing
The Dillinger Escape Plan - One Of Us is the Killer
Like Moths to Flames - Eye For An Eye
Protest the Hero - Volition
The Wonder Years - The Greatest Generation.

Honorable Mentions: 

Tyler, the Creator - Wolf
This Town Needs Guns - 13.0.0.0.0.
Northlane - Singularity
The Story So Far - What You Don't See


----------



## The Rastatute (Dec 8, 2013)

Daylight-Jar
The Story So Far-What You Don't See
Northlane-Singularity
Citizen-Youth
Balance and Composure-The Things We Think We're Missing
Turnover-Magnolia
The Wonder Years-The Greatest Generation
Plini/Sithu Aye-All of their music
Auras-Panacea
Title Fight-Spring Songs
Pity Sex-Feast of Love
Touche Amore-Is Survived By
Real Friends-Put Yourself Back Together
Tesseract-Altered State


----------



## sibanez29 (Dec 8, 2013)

Deafheaven - Sunbather
Boards of Canada - Tomorrow's Harvest
The Knife - Shaking the Habitual
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories
Biffy Clyro - Opposites


----------



## narad (Dec 8, 2013)

Decapitated666 said:


> The name of the band is actually "&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;". They just don't have a name.



Awesome band. Stuuuupidest idea.


----------



## Alimination (Dec 10, 2013)

Haken- The Mountian <-- hands down number one for me
Steven Wilson- The Raved That Refused To Sing
Wormed - Exodromos
Exivious &#8211; Liminal


----------



## Necris (Dec 10, 2013)

There were a lot of great albums released this year, and there are bunches I'm forgetting but these are the ones I seem to have listened to the most: 
Paysage D'Hiver - Das Tor
Plaga - Magia Gwiezdnej Entropii
White Medal - Guthmers Hahl
Torture Chain - Mutilating Astral Entities
Grave Upheaval - Untitled
Bolzer - Aura
Barshasketh - Sitra Achra
Wulkanaz - Þerh Merkwisôms Stigilôz
Jute Gyte - Discontinuities
Malthusian - MMXIII

Honorable Mentions:
Arnaut Pavle - Demo
Cosmic Church - Ylistis
Clandestine Blaze - Harmony of Struggle
Cultes Des Ghoules - Henbane
Defeated Sanity - Passages Into Deformity
Gorguts - Colored Sands
Last Sacrament - Enantiodromia
Slidhr - Deluge
Tombeau - Méphistophallique


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 10, 2013)

Well everybody, friends and enemies here and alike, it is that time of the year again. With everything winding down, everyone from magazine and websites to individual fans are all now making their epic lists of their top releases of 2013, which has been a truly jaw-dropping, amazing year in music with so many new bands coming up, as well as old legends making comebacks. 

Let's hear my list (IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER): 

*TOP 10:*

1.) _Scryers of the Ibis_ - Ovid's Withering
(Progressive Deathcore, Symphonic Deathcore)

2.) _What Just Happened?_ - Mike Dawes
(Fingerstyle Acoustic)

3.) _Secrets Nobody Keeps_ - Jon Gomm
(Fingerstyle Acoustic)

4.) _Dingir_ - Rings of Saturn
(Technical Deathcore)

5.) _Deprive_ - Disfiguring the Goddess
(Slam Death Metal)

6.) _Black Earth Child _- Disfiguring the Goddess (unannounced release)
(Slam Death Metal)

7.) _End Game_ - Shadow of the Colossus
(Progressive Deathcore)

8.) _Thousands of Evils - EP_ - Vildhjarta
(Progressive Metal, Djent)

9.) _Humanity's Last Breath_ - Humanity's Last Breath
(Progressive Death Metal, Djent)

10.) _Get Wet_ - Krewella
(Electro-House, Progressive House, Dubstep)


*HONORABLE MENTIONS:*

1.) _Calling All Heroes, Pt. 1 - EP_ - Adventure Club
(Electro-House, Progressive House, Dubstep)

2.) _Falsifier - EP_ - Black Tongue
(Down-tempo, Beat-Down, Hardcore)

3.) _Colored Sands_ - Gorguts
(Technical Death Metal)

CONGRATS TO ALL MY AWESOME FRIENDS WHO ARE ON THIS LIST! (I know, a lot of my stuff is weird to SS.orgers... Haha!)
Until next year! \m/ ^-^ \m/


----------



## celticelk (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't know that I'm ready to post my own list, but Invisible Oranges has started putting up individual lists from their contributors, often with full-album streams or at least representative full-track samples, so that might be worth checking out.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 10, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Don't know that I'm ready to post my own list, but Invisible Oranges has started putting up individual lists from their contributors, often with full-album streams or at least representative full-track samples, so that might be worth checking out.



Dude, that is awesome. Thanks for the hook-up. Not sure if I could sit through a full album stream...maybe just single full-track samples. xD

(In the meantime, I have actually been taking about two weeks to really adequately think about this list in my free time. Like I said, a lot has happened this year. - Only album I feel like I rushed/questioned was the Disfiguring the Goddess album because it "technically" dropped today [I got my copy early] but I loved everything anyway back in November when Cam began releasing the tracks online. I'm so set on my list here though, that I could delete my "honorable mentions" and still feel not a single pang of indifference towards anything on the list.)


----------



## Pweaks (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't listened to that much of new records but here's a list in no particular order.

Extol - Extol
Haken - The Mountain
TesseracT - Altered State
Protest the Hero - Volition 
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't actually have very many albums that came out in 2013, so I'll just list what I can think of off hand (in no particular order).

Scale the Summit: The Migration
Intronaut: Habitual Levitations
Exivious: Liminal
Sketetonwitch: Serpents Unleashed
Ancients: Heart of Oak
Pomegranate Tiger: Entities
Coheed and Cambria: Descension


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 10, 2013)

No specific order:
Bring Me The Horizon - Sempiternal
Tesseract - Altered State
Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Descent
Adept - Silence The World
The Neighbourhood - I Love You. 

I would like to say Dream Theater's self-titled album but it just didn't make the cut. I still love DT though <3

That's all I can come up with for now!


----------



## hk_golgatha (Dec 10, 2013)

For me it'd probably be between Protest the Hero's Volition, the Black Dahlia Murder's Everblack, Scale the Summit's the Migration or Coheed and Cambria's Afterman: Descension. Maybe some JT or Gorguts, too.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Dec 10, 2013)

Paul McAleer said:


> Immediately off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
> 2. Revocation - Revocation
> ...



Adding:

4. After The Burial - Wolves Within
5. Nine Inch Nails - Hesitation Marks


----------



## f2f4 (Dec 11, 2013)

A Lot Like Birds - No Place
Norma Jean - Wrongdoers
The Dillinger Escape Plan - One Of Us Is The Killer
Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils


----------



## Volteau (Dec 11, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> Because *walls of text suck*:


----------



## Hankey (Dec 11, 2013)

My favourites so far:

Protest The Hero - Volition
Jadea Kelly - Clover
Dance Gavin Dance - Acceptance Speech
City And Colour - The Hurry And The Harm
The Safety Fire - Mouth Of Swords


----------



## DISTORT6 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## wankerness (Dec 11, 2013)

Volteau said:


> Because walls of text suck:



I prefer walls of text to having to reverse image search things cause the title isn't on the album cover! Only the Steven Wilson falls into this category here at least, but man, that Carcass cover was a new one to me too. Great cover.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 11, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> 1. The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
> 2. Sworn In - The Death Card
> 3. Villains - 10 Code
> 4. Anup Sastry - Ghost
> ...



iv got a few more to add to my list
8. Disfiguring The Goddess - Black Earth Child
9. Disfiguring The Goddess - Deprive
10. Ingested - Endgame


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 11, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I prefer walls of text to having to reverse image search things cause the title isn't on the album cover!


A valid point. However, if you are not already familiar with the release/album art, are you more likely to be interested with the unfamiliar based on names or graphics?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Dec 12, 2013)

Protest the Hero - Volition (probably my favourite release of the past three years)
Tesseract- Altered State
Bonobo - The North Borders


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 12, 2013)

Just wanted to say.. Alice in Chains' The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here to my list as tieing with Hesitation marks as #1  After not knowing I really feel like I totally skipped over this one when it's easily on par with Hesitation Marks for me. Amazing album


----------



## SmackyChot (Dec 12, 2013)

Fallujah - Nomadic (My favorite release of this year by far)
Cult of Luna - Vertikal
Black Crown Initiate - Song of the Crippled Bull
Last Chance to Reason - Level 3
Tesseract - Altered State
Rivers of Nihil - Conscious Seed of Light
Altar of Plagues - Teethed Glory and Injury
Deafheaven - Sunbather
Intronaut - Habitual Levitations
In Vain - Enigma


----------



## ridner (Dec 12, 2013)

some favs of mine:

Clutch
Black Dahlia Murder
Phil & The Illegals
Suffocation
Church of Misery


----------



## Bucks (Dec 12, 2013)

Gorguts - Colored Sands


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 18, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> 1)Deafheaven
> 2)TBDM
> 3)Killswitch Engage
> 4)Pelican
> ...



I completely forgot about the Arsis album so add that in for my to 6


----------



## ZachK (Dec 18, 2013)

In no particular order

Memorial - Russian Circles
Marshall Mathers LP 2 - Eminem
Dream Theater - Dream Theater 
Meir - Kvelertak
House of Gold & Bones Pt. 1 & 2 - Stone Sour (Yes Pt. 1 came out in 2012, 0 ....s given. It was that good)
True North - Bad Religion
Anything in Return - Toro Y Moi
Earth Rocker - Clutch
Sempiternal - Bring Me The Horizon
Infestissumam - Ghost
If You Have Ghosts EP - Ghost


----------



## chinnybob (Dec 18, 2013)

1. Lorde - Pure Heroine
2. High Highs - Open Season
3. Coheed and Cambria - The Afterman: Descension
4. The Joy Formidable - Wolf's Law
5. TesseracT - Altered State
6. CHVRCHES - The Bones Of What You Believe

Metal really didn't do it for me this year I suppose, maybe KsE, Dream Theater or Alter Bridge could have made my top five but none of those albums really grabbed me like these. 

Nothing is even coming close to Lorde for the number one spot, such a good album!


----------



## SamSam (Dec 18, 2013)

Maximum The Hormone - Yoshu Fukushu / &#20104;&#35186;&#24489;&#35728;

Revocation - Revocation

Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Descent

Protest the Hero - Violition


Still need to hear a lot of this year's releases (Carcass ffs!)


----------



## Chi (Dec 18, 2013)

Deeeefinitely one of my favorites this year. Powerful as fudge.


----------



## Joose (Dec 18, 2013)

Soilwork's "The Living Infinite". 



'Nuff said.


----------



## JustMac (Dec 18, 2013)

SmackyChot said:


> Fallujah - Nomadic (My favorite release of this year by far)


Nice! 


Any love for 






Also that Bilo 3.0 album is brilliant, I only found out about it yesterday because of this thread, cheers guys!


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 18, 2013)

R. Kelly - Black Panties
Weekend Nachos - Still
Deafheaven - Sunbather
Nails - Abandon All Life
Da Mafia 6ix - 6ix Commandments
Cult of Luna - Vertikal
The Ocean - Pelagial
Boris - Präparat


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 18, 2013)

Updated list (keeping it to heavier stuff) :

Nails - Abandon all Life
Russian Circles - Memorial
Deafheaven - Sunbather
Rorcal - Világvége
Rosetta - The Anaesthete
Lumbar - The First and Last Days of Unwelcome
All Pigs Must Die - Nothing Violates this Nature
Windhand - Soma
Cult of Luna - Vertikal
Baptists - Bushcraft
Oathbreaker - Eros|Anteros
Full of Hell - Rudiments of Mutilation
Primitive Man - Scorn
Ulcerate - Vermis
Gorguts - Colored Sands


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 18, 2013)

In no order:







































This was a good year.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 18, 2013)

David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0
The Ocean - Pelagial
Protest The Hero - Volition
Caligula's Horse - The Tide, the Thief, and River&#8217;s End
Last Chance To Reason - Level 3
Dance Gavin Dance - Acceptance Speech
Mandroid Echostar - Citadels

Daughter - If You Leave
Volcano Choir - Repave
Frank Turner - Tapedeck Heart


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Dec 18, 2013)

These aren't in any particular order but my top two would be:

Protest The Hero - Volition
I've never been a massive protest fan but decided to sink some cash into the IGG campaign and was glad I did, I've never sat through a whole protest album before but really enjoyed this one (Think it may be down to my musical taste changing, I need to sit down with the older albums sometime). Drum head trial is one of favorite new songs this year.

Scale The Summit - The Migration
Been a fan boy for a few years now, best album to date, Mark really nailed his base parts and brought something new to the bands sound, still waiting to see them live someday. Favorite song would be The Olive Tree or Oracle.

The rest are lumped together:
KSE - Disarm The Decent
CloudKicker - Subsume
Pomegranate Tiger - Entities
Heavy Metal Ninjas - Interstellar Abduction (New Zealand instrumental band, check em out!!)
Northlane - Singularity (This was still hit and miss to me, enjoyed a few songs but havent really had any of them stuck on repeat or anything)

Still need to listen to the new August Burns Red album to put it in above


----------



## wankerness (Dec 18, 2013)

Adding two more I've heard in the last week that are more than honorable mention material!

David Maxim Micic - 3.0: More of this type of music needs to follow this example, really gorgeous harmonic stuff and any technicality seems to be in service of the song. "Where is Now" and "Smile" are some of the best prog metal I've heard. They're the first things I've heard that could stand alongside Devin Townsend's stuff like "Deadhead" or "Bastard." "Daydreamers" is also spectacular. I don't much like the other three tracks but three songs as good as the ones I mentioned are more than enough to make this the second best metal album of the year after Means End. I probably like these three tracks more than anything on that album, but that entire album is awesome while this is sorta inconsistent. The long instrumental one has got some really good sections in it too.

Goldfrapp - Tales of Us: This seems to be the Yang to Head First's Yin, it's all quite low-key and often very dark. There's no boingy happy stuff on it at all (even though Head First was almost entirely that, and was awesome) It's really great stuff.


----------



## Nick4764 (Dec 18, 2013)

In no real order
Ulcerate - Vermis
Defeated Sanity - Passages into Deformity
Gorguts - Coloured Sands
Wormed - Exodromos
Bolzer - Auras
Zealotry - The Charnel Expanse
Ævangelist - Omen Ex Simulacra
Mitochondrion - Antinumerology
Fallujah - Nomadic
Antediluvian - Logos
Inquisition - Obscure Verses for The Multiverse
Lantern - Below


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 18, 2013)

Not in any order

-Not an album, but Plini/Sithu Aye's split album, "I"
-Modern Day Babylon; "Travelers"
-Little Tybee; "For Distant Viewing"
-Nine Inch Nails; "Hesitation Marks"
-Plini; "Sweet Nothings"
-Plini; "Other Things"
-The Safety Fire; "Mouth Of Swords"

I'll add more as I remember them.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 18, 2013)

In no particular order- 

Gorguts- Colored Sands
Carcass- Surgical Steel
August Burns Red- Rescue And Restore
Dillinger Escape Plan- One Of Us Is The Killer
Nails- Abandon All Life
All Pigs Must Die- Nothing Violates This Nature
After The Burial- Wolves Within
Conducting From The Grave- Self Titled
Death Ray Vision- We Ain't Leavin' Till You're Bleedin'
Occultist- Death Sigils
Revocation- Self Titled

And if EP's count:

Rotten Sound: Species at War
Enabler: Flies


----------



## isispelican (Dec 18, 2013)

Deafheaven - Sunbather


----------



## kamello (Dec 19, 2013)

After many listens I think I don't have any problem in saying that Bilo is becoming one, if not my favourite album ever  
it has a few faults, like the inconsistency that wankerness mentioned (which is IMO more of David's attempt to show all his influences in 40 minutes) 
but everything here is just top-top-top-notch, from production, to lyrics, to artwork, to the performance of the numerous artists that were featured and damn!, it just moves me to see and hear such a complete experience 

sorry for the little thread hijack 
a bit more on topic though. Gotta listen to DEP's album, I've only read postive things about it


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 19, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Agrimonia - Rites of Separation
> All Pigs Must Die - Nothing Violates this Nature
> Batillus - Concrete Sustain
> Beyond Creation - The Aura (not sure if a re-release counts, but this is the first year I heard it )
> ...



Go ahead and add Nero di Marte's self-titled to this list, because, HOLY SHIT, is it a good album.


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16 (Dec 19, 2013)

Disperse - Living Mirrors (Amazing guitar work, great production, interesting riffs/melodies)

David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0 (Very avante-garde, great guests featured, orchestral parts, excellent guitar work)

Andrew Bayer - If It Were You We'd Never Leave (best production work of 2013, ambience of the album gives me goosebumps, very genuine)

Misery Signals - Absent Light (Lyrics are great, songs have great orchestral parts, great riffs)

Olafur Arnalds - For Now I Am Winter (Very interesting blend of piano and glitch percussion, production here is great as well and songs are all simply beautiful)


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Dec 20, 2013)

Gotta say that this was pretty garbage year of records ( Except re-issues on which this year really shone ). There was bunch of interesting releases but hardly any of them lived up to expectations. Tho i guess 1 superb record per year at modern age is all you can expect.

The top spot goes easily to *Warlord - The Holy Empire*

and perhaps other podium spots to:
HELL - Curse and Chapter
Ghost - Infestissumam

Letdowns of the year ( each and every of these aren't BAD but way too far from what they could have been ):

Queensryche
Fates Warning
W.E.T
Powerwolf
Saxon
Enforcer

Then there was bunch of decent ones including DGM, Royal HUnt, Ayreon etc but not reached top3.


----------



## narad (Dec 20, 2013)

Having stepped through almost everything mentioned in this thread, most of it all new to me, I have to say that Bilo 3.0 really stands out. If that's the future of djent, I welcome it!


----------



## vilk (Dec 20, 2013)

Any of you guys who have listed Ghost should check out Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats new album Mind Control, which after listening to a few times since yesterday I think is definitely one of the cooler albums from 2013.


----------



## Svava (Dec 21, 2013)

Dream Theater - Self Titled
The 13 consecutive times I listened to the DT Album
Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King


----------



## Sofos (Dec 22, 2013)

*Full write-up here.*

10: The Black Dahlia Murder - _Everblack_
9: Leprous - _Coal_
8: Chelsea Wolfe - _Pain Is Beauty_
7: Children of Bodom - _Halo of Blood_
6: Clutch - _Earth Rocker_
5: Satyricon - _Satyricon_
4: Ihsahn - _Das Seelenbrechen_
3: Watain - _The Wild Hunt_
2: Hate - _Solarflesh_
1: Hell - _Curse and Chapter_

EP of the Year: Nott - _Obsidian Depths_

Single of the Year: Behemoth - "Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel"


----------



## DVRP (Dec 22, 2013)

This. this this this


----------



## tm20 (Dec 22, 2013)

i didn't buy or listen to many albums this year but here are the standout albums for me

After The Burial -Wolves Within
Modern Day Babylon -Travelers
Within The Ruins -Elite
Justin Timberlake -The 20/20 Expirience


----------



## Cnev (Dec 23, 2013)

Death Grips- Government Plates
Dance With the Dead- Out of Body
The Haxan Cloak- Excavation
Dawn of Midi- Dysomnia
Exivious- Liminal 
Tim Hecker- Virgins
Sigur Ros- Kviekur
Hammock- Oblivion Hymns
William Basinski- Nocturnes
Tigran Hamasyan- Shadow Theatre
The Reign of Kindo- Play With Fire


----------



## Fiction (Dec 23, 2013)

Protest The Hero - Volition
Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing
Tangled Thoughts of Leaving - Failed by Man & Machine
The Ocean - Pelagial
Last Chance to Reason - Level 3
Exivious - Liminal
Evan Brewer - Your Itinerary
Alice in Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 23, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> 1. Queens of the Stone Age - ...Like Clockwork
> 2. The Ocean - Pelagial
> 3. Russian Circles - Memorial
> 4. Black Crown Initiate - Song of the Crippled Bull
> ...



6. Intronaut - Habitual Levitations: Instilling Words with Tones
7. Fallujah - Nomadic
8. Cloudkicker - Subsume


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Dec 23, 2013)

Lucas Mann (solo album).....just kidding,

now seriously :

Immolation - Kingdom of conspiracy
Portal - Vexovoid
Wormed - Exodromos
Autechre - L-event


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

(In no particular order)

Tesseract - Altered State
Coheed & Cambria - The Afterman: Descension
Clutch - Earth Rocker
After The Burial - Wolves Within
Protest The Hero - Volition
The Safety Fire - Mouth Of Swords
Plini - Sweet Nothings / Other Things
Fallujah - Nomadic
Persefone - Spiritual Meditation
Erra - Augment
Chon - Newborn Sun
Scale The Summit - The Migration
The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack
Russian Circles - Memorial
The Ocean - Pelagial 
Haken - The Mountain
Reflections - Exi(s)t
The Dillinger Escape Plan - One Of Us Is The Killer
Leprous - Coal
Within The Ruins - Elite


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 23, 2013)

EDIT: double post


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 23, 2013)

in no particular order

cloudkicker - subsume
scale the summit - the migration
chelsea wolfe - pain is beauty
counterparts - the difference between hell and home
the world is a beautiful place... - whenever, if ever
have mercy - the earth pushed back
defeater - letters home
deafheaven - sunbather
the wonder years - the greatest generation
church of misery - thy kingdom scum
palms - self titled
norma jean - wrongdoers

disappointments of 2013

after the burial - wolves within
within the ruins - invade part 2, err i mean elite


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 23, 2013)

Daniel Avery - Drone Logic





Deep/Tech House


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 23, 2013)

I would like to add the new Being album to my list. Fantastic album.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 23, 2013)

*Greatest Dissapointment [Which is also my Greatest UN-Dissapointment]*
Queensryche- Queensryche. An AMAZING return to form by my favorite band and it's my favorite album by them since Empire but I don't find it having any replay value. While after it came out I was excited and spun it endlessly but now I feel nothing from it. It's a great album, but it's not amazing and it still lacks that Queensryche-feel and it could be better. I find myself not coming back to it and skipping most of the songs aside from Spore/Fallout when they come out. Still one of my favorites and was super glad this album came out and most of all, I hope it leads to greater things.

Honorable Mentions: _Random Access Memories_, _Outlaw Gentlemen and Shady Ladies_, _Dream Theater_, _Lightning Bolt_


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^ All those albums are/were disappointments. (Hello mainstream trash and bullshit.)

#norespect


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 23, 2013)

So, can we start talking a bit about that Sir Christopher Lee album that came out this year?


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 24, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> ^^^ All those albums are/were disappointments. (Hello mainstream trash and bullshit.)
> 
> #norespect



I disagree. Fortress is an amazing album and at this point ranks on top of their catalog and exceeded my expectations. Hail to the King is an album that I know most people dislike but I personally love aside from the blatant _Sad But True_ rip off. As a big Queensryche fan, the new album was by far the best since their 90's works although admittedly it was slightly dissapointing. The Newsted record was fairly good too although a bit boring at times and the Halestorm album was decent but there's not much else that came out this year that I'd rather put on the list.


----------



## aeonrevolution (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm basing my best of the year entirely off my Last.FM most played. I had to adjust and skip stuff to keep within albums of 2013 though...

Arctic Monkeys new one
New QOTSA
New NIN - which....I don't think was entirely that remarkable, but I did play it a lot
New Red Fang
Kvelertak
The Safety Fire
The Lion's Daugher and Indian Blanket split. These guys are local, but if anyone reads this give it a listen. Pretty good feeling they're about to get signed to Southern Lord from the rumor mill.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 24, 2013)

Polyphia - Inspire EP
Elitist - Between The Balance EP
ERRA - Augment

Eric Johnson - Up Close: Another Look


----------



## Richie666 (Dec 24, 2013)

1. Steven Wilson - The Raven that Refused to Sing: brilliant prog, vintage yet mordern, amazing musicianship throughout. Saw these guys live and was amazed. Maybe the best thing Steven Wilson has done.

2. Haken - The Mountain: somehow original while being a bit derivative. Regardless the execution is excellent. Near perfect prog metal songwriting.

Can't really number after those two. So...

Bonobo - The North Borders: very downtempo, nothing sticks out but a pleasant listen. Disappointing after Black Sands

Deafheaven - Sunbather: post-rock in black metal aesthetic. Some great songs but the novelty wore off pretty quickly

Revocation - Revocation: great thrash album but didn't strike me as anything brilliant


----------



## Dethyr (Dec 24, 2013)

I listened to somewhere around 400 albums and demos in 2013, my top ten list was HARD to narrow down... here it is. 

1. Russkaja - Energia
2. HateSphere - Murderlust
3. Carcass - Surgical steel
4. Konkeror - The abysmal horizons 
5. HAVOK - Unnatural selection
6. Revocation - Revocation
7. TRAUMA - Karma obscura
8. FETO IN FETUS - Condemned to the torture 
9. MURDER MADE GOD - Irreverence 
10. Iron Reagan - Worse than dead


----------



## ducer (Dec 25, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_of_Us_Is_the_Killer


----------



## shpence (Dec 25, 2013)

The Safety Fire - Mouth of Swords
DEP - One of Us Is The Killer
Glass Cloud - Perfect War Forever
Trifonic - Ninth Wave


----------



## wankerness (Dec 25, 2013)

Only sort of a 2013 album, but this remix/remaster of Katatonia's Viva Emptiness with keyboards added sounds great!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 25, 2013)

My top 5:
The Dillinger Escape Plan - One Of Us Is The Killer
Rivers of Nihil - The Conscious Seed Of Light
Deafheaven - Sunbather
Nails - Abandon All Life
Plague Widow - This Black Earth


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 25, 2013)

Afterman I & II

Nails- Abandon All Life


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 25, 2013)

*Gorguts* - Colored Sands
*Lumbar* - The First and Last Days of Unwelcome
*Svart Crown* - Profane
*Portal* - Vexovoid
*Ulcerate* - Vermis
*Remembering Never* - This Hell is Home
*Voices* - From the Human Forest Create a Fugue of Imaginary Rain
*Carpe Noctem* - In Terra Profugus
*Owl* - You are the Moon, I am the Night
*Shai Hulud* - Reach Beyond the Sun


----------



## Yimmj (Dec 25, 2013)

modern day babylon Travelers
Protest the Hero Volition
Black dahlia's Everblack


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks to this thread for Bilo 3.0, pretty cool album that reminds me of _Into The Electric Castle_


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 26, 2013)

This is making me realize that I didn't get in to too much new music this year. I found a lot of new albums I enjoy, but none released this year.  As per usual, I'll probably get around to listening to the good 20xx a few months too late.

Anyway, in no particular order, some of my favorite albums released this year were:

Tesseract- Altered State
letlive.- The Blackest Beautiful
The Ocean- Pelagial
Lorde- Pure Heroine
Bring Me the Horizon- Sempiternal 
Fallujah- Nomadic
Plini- Other Things
Rook- Unfinity

And I've yet to listen to, and still want to listen to new PtH, DEP, StS, TBDM, Bilo 3.0, new Soilwork, Gorguts, Intronaut, and I need to devote some time to giving a proper listen to Sweet Nothings.


----------



## vilk (Dec 26, 2013)

Speaking of Boris, they put out two albums this year. I've only just finished listening to Präparat, but it's pretty good. Kinda weird and almost goofy sometimes, but equipped with rockin doom tracks as well as spacey sad sounding post-rock sort of stuff, almost like Envy. More experimental than any of the other Boris records I've been spinning today. The other album they put out seems to be just two of their previous albums put together, so I dunno if that counts? I'm gonna check it out though here in a bit.

But yeah, Boris - Präparat is definitely on my list.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 28, 2013)

Adding that Steven Wilson album, too. This is really damn good, better than just about every Porcupine Tree album. Definitely my favorite release of his since In Absentia.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 28, 2013)

My top 5 albums of 2013...



Alice in Chains- The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here
Dillinger Escape Plan- One of Us Is the Killer
Alter Bridge- Fortress
Korn- The Paradigm Shift
The Winery Dogs- self titled


Other favorites of this year... I think I remember them all...

Soilwork- The Living Infinite
Protest the Hero- Volition
Killswitch Engage- Disarm the Descent 
Sevendust- Black Out the Sun
The Black Dahlia Murder- Everblack
August Burns Red- Rescue & Restore
Norma Jean- Wrongdoers
Volbeat- Outlaw Gentlemen and Shady Ladies
Kylesa- Ultraviolet
Red Fang- Whales and Leeches
Stone Sour- House of Gold and Bones, pt. 2
Queens of the Stone Age- ...Like Clockwork


----------



## The ProfEscher (Dec 29, 2013)

Not even a single mention of The Schoenberg Automaton's full-length? Come ON. This is the sevenstring forums, I KNOW you dudes are into techy off-time death metal like this:



And the album came out in January so frankly I'm appalled nobody mentioned it.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 29, 2013)

1. Rings of Saturn - Dingir - One of the most wanky albums I've ever heard, but I can't stop listening to it.

2. Children of Bodom - Halo of Blood - I completely exhausted this album over the year. Lots of black energy on this one with songs like Halo of Blood and The Days Are Numbered. 

3. NAILS - Abandon All Life - This album gives me a headache to be honest, but it's great if you're in the right mood. I love how short all of the songs are. Straight to the point; no BS.

4. Icona Pop  - can't remember the name of the album - Shallow dance pop with video game sounds. Good music if you're drunk, but I'm more interested in wanking it to the cover art 

5. HIM - Tears on Tape - I really don't care for this band past Love Metal, but I needed something else to put on my terrible list, and it was a decent album anyways.

Honorable mention: Last Sacrament - Ethiopia - Promising death metal that ends up sounding like hippo farts.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> 4. Icona Pop - can't remember the name of the album - Shallow dance pop with video game sounds. Good music if you're drunk, but I'm more interested in wanking it to the cover art


It's self titled and man is that cover wonkey................I'd take those chicks to bed.


----------



## Vhyle (Dec 30, 2013)

There has been so many good albums this year, and I've only listened to a small fraction of them. So I can only go on what I've heard. Some of my favorites:

*The Ocean - Pelagial* - My first exposure to this band, and it blew me away. Such a great progressive masterpiece.

*Carcass - Surgical Steel* - no explanation needed, honestly. This band reunited after such a long hiatus, and created a new album that absolutely slays. Not many bands can pull such a feat.

*Skeletonwitch - Serpents Unleashed* - again, no comments necessary.

*Summoning - Old Mornings Dawn* - Summoning doing what they do best. Another solid release of their atmospheric black metal sound.

*Arsis - Unwelcome* - absolutely crushing album. Jim Malone and the gang strike again. Melts my face off..

*Blood Red Throne - s/t* - ball crushing death metal. Very fierce stuff. The drum production kicks you right in the teeth.

*The Ruins of Beverast - Blood Vaults - The Blazing Gospel of Heinrich Kramer* - my first exposure to this solo project, I wasn't sure what to expect. Slow and doomy, but a very interesting atmosphere that intrigues me. Plus I'm a sucker for pipe organs.

*Imperium Dekadenz - Meadows of Nostalgia* - huge, sorrowful atmosphere. Right up my alley.

*Ophiuchus - Sic Gorgiamus Allos Subjectatos Nunc* - a local band (Nashville) who released a ....ing solid black/death metal album this year. And they are just as solid live as well. Very talented bunch. Reminds me a lot of Dissection, which is always a good thing.


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 31, 2013)

Alter Bridge - Fortress
Skillet - Rise
Amaranthe - The Nexus
Dream Theater - Dream Theater
Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Dissident
Sevendust - Black Out The Sun
Soilwork - Living The Infinite
Trivium - Vengance Falls
Newstead - Newstead

Ive probably missed one or two in there tho.


----------



## ricknasty1985 (Dec 31, 2013)

My top 5-

1. Deafheaven - Sunbather
2. Fleshgod Apocolypse - Labyrinth
3. The Dillinger Escape Plan - One Of Us Is The Killer
4. Sigurd Ros - Kveikur
5. Sainthood Reps - Headswell


----------



## Chuck (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's my final top 15 posted at Sputnik Music:

ChuckyTruant: Chuck's Top 15 Of 2013 | Sputnikmusic


----------



## Jackzaa (Jan 3, 2014)

Persefone gets my #1

Totally took me by surprise. It might lose momentum some of the way in, but there's just so much to sink your teeth into. It's a fair departure from my usual listening, I think that's what made me like it even more. With this recent outbreak of Sumerian Syndrome, it's so nice to have a change of pace that actually makes me wanna work on gorgeous melodies as opposed to pushing obscure chug patterns on me.


----------

